# Codesys Visualisierung Zeiten



## hiltoconny (12 Februar 2009)

Servus @ all,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich Zeiten (TIME) in der Codesys Visualisierung einbauen kann und wenn ja wie???

Danke im vorraus
hiltoconny


----------



## Cerberus (12 Februar 2009)

Was willst du denn mit diesen Zeiten anstellen?


----------



## hiltoconny (12 Februar 2009)

Ich will in meiner visualisierung einfach sehen, wieviel zeit bei einem laufendem timer schon abgelaufen ist.sozusagen will ich eine laufende zeit sehen.

gruß


----------



## Cerberus (12 Februar 2009)

Bau doch mal ein Rechteck auf deine Visu, geh mit Rechtskilck darauf, wähle Konfigurieren, dann auf Variablen, und trag dann mal bei Textausgabe deine ET-Variable deines Timers ein.


----------



## hiltoconny (12 Februar 2009)

erstmal danke,

aber ich glaub i bin zu doof dafür..zur info ist erst mein zweiter tag mit codesys

Also ich hab mein .ET jetzt auf "Text variables_Text variable" gelegt
und auch unter "Text variables_Tooltip variable" gelegt
aber es zeigt noch nichts an.

gruß


----------



## Cerberus (12 Februar 2009)

Kannst du mal dein Projekt posten?!


----------



## hiltoconny (12 Februar 2009)

welchen teil meines projektes

visualisierung oder programmcode?


----------



## Cerberus (12 Februar 2009)

Wie wärs mit dem ganzen Projekt? Kannst es ja in eine Zip hängen.


----------



## hiltoconny (12 Februar 2009)

also ich mach für dich extra mal nen kleines programm

schließlich is des ganze programm 3000 zeilen lang und meine komplette Diplomarbeit und i glaub die dürft ich aus firmenrechtlichen gründen eh ned veröffentlichen.

also ich mach mal was nur für des problem

gruß


----------



## Cerberus (12 Februar 2009)

Brauchst doch nicht mehr! Bin grad selber dahintergestiegen woran es liegt.

Trage unter Konfigurieren und dann unter Text mal noch %d ein. Dann wird die bereits abgelaufene Zeit in Millisekunden visualisiert.


----------



## hiltoconny (12 Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank an Cerberus!!!!!

für alle die mal ein ähnliches Problem haben stell ich nun mein Beispielprogramm mit laufenden Visualisierungszeiten rein


----------



## hiltoconny (12 Februar 2009)

aso noch eins...

kann ich nur milisekunden sehen oder evtl auch Sekunden(auser im kopf durch 1000 teilen) und min std usw??

gruß


----------



## Cerberus (12 Februar 2009)

Du kannst dir intern die ET in Sekunden, Minuten, Stunden, usw. umrechnen. Hier ein Beispiel:

```
Sekunden := TIME_TO_INT(Timer.ET) / 1000;
Minuten := Sekunden / 60;
```


----------



## hiltoconny (12 Februar 2009)

Cerberus ist mein persönlicher held des tages


----------



## Cerberus (12 Februar 2009)

hiltoconny schrieb:


> Cerberus ist mein persönlicher held des tages


 
 Du alter Schleimer!


----------

